# 2004 Nissan Sentra MP3 player- CD not coming out



## vimalravi (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi,
I am using a 2004 Nissan Sentra 1.8S car. There is a problem with my Mp3 player. One of the CD's which went inside is not coming back. Evenif I am trying to eject that, it is not coming back. I am not able to pull it out. Does any one knows how can I take that CD out? I contacted a Nissan showroom and one of the mechanics tried to pull CD out by putting his screwdriver inside the CD track, but didn't work. Please help..if you have any ideas, please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## joeer77 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Stuck CD*

I had the same problem on my girlfriends 2004 Sentra. I think it's fairly common on the stock stereo. I pulled the deck out of the dash which is really easy. I started taking the deck apart but these stereos basically fall apart with springs, screws etc... I was able to get the cd out and put it back together but the CD player doesn't work anymore. If I were you I would either not worry about it or buy a aftermarket stereo. Your chances of successfully removing the CD and keep the stereo working are very slim. Good luck.


----------



## vimalravi (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmm...let me try some way to take it out....u can have one option to listen songs which I am doing now. Use any Mp3 player and connect it to the auxilary port provided next to your Mp3 player. Probably you may be doing it already. I am having a sansa mp3 player which cost around 18$ and an auxilary cable cost 1$(got from ebay). Connect your mp3 player using this cable and enjoy music. But definitely i am looking for a permanent solution like replacing the Mp3 player. 
:loser:


----------



## joeer77 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Crutchfield*

You can get a cheap aftermarket stereo from crutchfield.com for ~$100. I would get the Sony Xplod deck. It has a high signal to noise ratio.


----------

